# Hello from RSE Productions



## RandallScott (Dec 23, 2009)

My name is Randy from Garden City Michigan. I am the IT/AV Coodinator at Garden City Presbyterian Church. I also run my own Multi-Media Design/Sound & Mastering Company and I am starting to work with lighting - what a blast this is becoming!! I have already found great help from this forum. Thanks for all your help.
Randall Scott


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome Randy, from one Metro Detroiter to another. Great to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki and the Michigan CBers social group. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

